# Would "pending" Misdemeanor charges bar me from approval?



## LAURA DAINES-ROSS (Mar 3, 2016)

I am expecting to get this case dismissed.

I have a clean driving record but it's the pending charge on my background check that is now only 2 weeks old.

Anyone?

Thanks for the help. I don't know if I should apply now or just wait til it hopefully drops and gets dismissed.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

LAURA DAINES-ROSS said:


> I am expecting to get this case dismissed.
> 
> I have a clean driving record but it's the pending charge on my background check that is now only 2 weeks old.
> 
> ...


I don't think pending charges are shown on BC. It's usually when you finally plead or judge sentences you it actually posts to your record.

But doesn't hurt to call a lawyer to check.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I too don't think it will be on the radar and a misdemeanor shouldn't be a problem. I'd apply now.


----------



## LAURA DAINES-ROSS (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for your responses.

My lawyer says it will still show up, since I was arrested.

It was a Domestic assault...

Yet I'm still curious if "pending" will still let it slip by.

Someone may have had a similar situation, perhaps?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

LAURA DAINES-ROSS said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> My lawyer says it will still show up, since I was arrested.
> 
> ...


I'd wait it out since uber seems to take any drug, assault and DUI charges seriously. Or so they say.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Misdemeanor doesn't sound so bad.

Domestic assault misdemeanor sounds really bad.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'd wait it out since uber seems to take any drug, assault and DUI charges seriously. Or so they say.


Not true as far as drug charges go
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-uber-felons-20160113-story.html

However, Uber claims in the article that potential drivers with physical and sexual assaults on their record endanger the riders. Makes sense. But apparently Uber thinks hiring drug addicts with no drug testing is a safe practice.


----------



## underpaiduber (Mar 4, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'd wait it out since uber seems to take any drug, assault and DUI charges seriously. Or so they say.


A friend of mine had a misdemeanor for battery and he has been waiting two months for approval. They have not declined him or approved him. They just have it pending. In CA a misdemeanor conviction that involves violence and I am certain they currently will not approve. I think they are waiting to see if the conviction happens. If it is dropped they will approve.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

LAURA DAINES-ROSS said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> My lawyer says it will still show up, since I was arrested.
> 
> ...


Pardon my shock here...as someone who had to fight a bogus DV charge from my ex wife I am shocked a female was actually charged.....that NEVER happens

With that being said I see you are in Utah so I am not familiar with the law there, but here in California and also in Arizona where my charges were, the arrest shows up on the database and shows pending. If your arrest shows up in any database I would expect screwber to put your app on hold pending the outcome of charges, since it is a violence charge.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LAURA DAINES-ROSS said:


> I am expecting to get this case dismissed.
> 
> I have a clean driving record but it's the pending charge on my background check that is now only 2 weeks old.
> 
> ...


maybe thehappytypist can answer this.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

If I remember correctly, the bgc is looking for convictions. It's also going to depend on what the misdemeanor is.


----------

